# Eclipse trailers



## Hoofprints in the Sand

So I'm ordering a brand new 2011 Eclipse 2-horse slant load YAY!!!  Soooo excited! BUT the model I want is the smaller-ish one, for $6,995...you can get an extended version for about $2k more, but I'd rather not spend that! My mare is only 14.1 so she'd be fine in the smaller one, but others I am trailering to shows WITH me have larger horses (like 15.2-16). 

So my question is...would they be able to fit in the smaller one? Here are the dimensions..the longer one is about 4' longer.

*SMALLER:*









*LONGER:*


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I take the 4' thing back, it appears they're only about 2' in difference lengthwise, they were just measuring the top a little differently than the second one!


----------



## kitten_Val

Hoofprints, have you done any research on these trailers? Not trying to turn you away as I was/is considering one myself. But I've heard welding work there was not great.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Yeah all the reviews I read were very positive! I did see a person on another forum comment about the welding not looking as pretty as it should but nothing about it changing the structural integrity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Buckcherry

I can tell you i Just recently purchased one and I love it. Mine it the straight load but my horse has at least a foot behind his butt and a couple feet above his head. And he's a 16 hand TB. ONly thing I dont like is it doesnt have a tack room which I opted out of because they were more expensive. But it does have a big area in front of my horse where the escape door is and there are saddle racks and bridle hooks there. At first I thought that would be dangerous but we did a test run with no horse and put all the tack in there and nothing slides. THis is the trailer I have 
Eclipse Aluminum Trailers 2011 2 Horse Trailer Horse Trailer for sale at Cox Trailer Sales, Inc.


----------



## kitten_Val

Lol! Buckcherry, that's the place I'm thinking about visiting to check it out. I talked to the owner at the Expo when I was looking at one. :wink:


----------



## Delfina

Buckcherry,

I've been looking at that same trailer and my concern is that my beyond mouthy 4yr old would spend the trailer ride munching on my saddle. Is there enough space that the horses can't get to the tack? I'd love to go cheaper but it's not cheaper if my tack is destroyed on the trip.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

If you're worried about your tack, go the slant load route!  That's what I'm doing and then you have a tack room


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Here's kind of the photo of what I'm getting, although I took this off of some dealership's site and I'm ordering direct from Eclipse since they're only a 2 1/2 hr. drive from me


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Except that one appears to be white with charcoal and I want silver with charcoal color


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

So going back to my OQ (original question) ...how much do you think it matters if I get the shorter one? It's $2k less and there is less than a 2ft. difference between the two. The Eclipse dealer was trying to say that if a horse is over 15.2 I should get the longer one, but would it really matter that much?? My horse is 14.1 so either way is fine, but if I ever want to trailer anyone else with me, that's where I'm wondering about it...


----------



## haleylvsshammy

if YOUR horse can fit in it, isn't that all that matters? Don't spend more money so you can do other people favors (yeah, that sounds kind of mean!), get what YOU need, not what other people need. Get the smaller trailer, your horse will be fine and I'm sure you could probably fit some bigger horses in there.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Haha that's true 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I do go to a lot of shows with friends though and we split gas...so thought it would be nice to trade off with our trailers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haleylvsshammy

Maybe you can trailer horses who aren't too large? 2k just seems like a lot of money to spend to split gas.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Yeah I agree...which is why I already ordered the shorter one  2 ft in length just doesn't seem like it would matter much anyway!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Buckcherry

Delfina, My horse doesnt mess with the saddle and infact cannot reach it. theres a couple feet in between him and the saddle racks. I know if he could reach it he would be playing with it as well. 
The straight load with the tack room was like $1500 more I think and we paid 6998 before taxes and what not


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Anyone have any negative experience with these trailers? So far everything I've heard has been pretty positive 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina

Buckcherry said:


> Delfina, My horse doesnt mess with the saddle and infact cannot reach it. theres a couple feet in between him and the saddle racks. I know if he could reach it he would be playing with it as well.
> The straight load with the tack room was like $1500 more I think and we paid 6998 before taxes and what not


That's good to know, because my horse will eat anything he can get into his mouth and $1500 is a lot to pay if it's not *needed*. Can you hang hay bags up, since there are no mangers?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Delfina said:


> That's good to know, because my horse will eat anything he can get into his mouth and $1500 is a lot to pay if it's not *needed*. Can you hang hay bags up, since there are no mangers?


In all my friends' straight loads you can absolutely hang hay bags up. I despise trailers with mangers...I've heard FAR too many stories (*from people I know too, not just old wives tales!!*) about horses getting STUCK up in the mangers and injuring themselves! :shock:


----------



## Buckcherry

yes there is a place to hang hay bags.


----------



## RylieHorses

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Anyone have any negative experience with these trailers? So far everything I've heard has been pretty positive
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have heard good things about them, i've also heard rumors about concern with the welding. But over all they seem to be nice trailers, i've never personally owned one though. Good luck with your new trailer! I also agree, its not worth paying the extra 2k to do people favors, even if you split the gas. Unless you drive states away every time, your not going to make the money back from splitting gas. Also not to sound rude, but if they expect you to pay more to accommodate there horses, i'd tell them to go buy there own trailer for 2k. :?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Lol they don't expect it...i was just considering 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RylieHorses

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Lol they don't expect it...i was just considering
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol i'd hope not or i would of been like... 

*Say What... *(haha sorry i just love that cats expression lol!)*









*


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Lol!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Soooo got the trailer...my 14.1h pony is smashed in it!! Grrrrr!! She can't stand in the stall without having her butt on the wall and her head turned to the side! Ridiculous! not wide enough...anyone else have issues with these like that??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livestoride

I have a 2011 straight load Eclipse I bought a couple months ago and love it. I didn't opt for the tack room, but got the dutch doors in the back, a ramp, and the chest walls. I have a 15 h short back Arabian mare and a 16h longer Haflinger cross and both fit with tons of room to spare. I love the trailer and other than a few minor details haven't found anything to complain about. The saddle racks and hooks are far enough away that they can't get to them and the chest wall prevents anything from falling and sliding under their hooves. 

How long is your pony? can you trade it back in?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Yeah I think I should have gone the straight load route  my pony isn't big at all or that long...i wonder if they would let me trade? But the straight loads are more $ and I like my tack room :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny

OH NO Hoofprints! We just picked ours up Friday evening. Haven't even had the horse in it yet...my boy is almost 15 hands and hope he fits. That would be a huge disapointment for sure. What are you going to do cuz geez...the horse needs to be comfy?! Guess we will have to see how he fits, we are looking for a horse for my hubby and he wants a 15.2-15.3 hand horse, guess the bigger horse would have to be in the back. If they don't let you...or us...trade for a straight load maybe you will have to use the entire space for your pony!? Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

That's what I had to do to get to my show today...use it as a big box stall :/ grrr I'm calling them tomorrow so we'll see what they're willing to do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny

please let me know what you find out, we may be right behind you.Who would have ever thought the trailer would not carry 2 regular size (at least) horses comfortably, they should advertise it then as a pony size trailer and even then your pony did not fit! I'd like to find out if there are other complaints with the slant. I can go back and read, but do you have the tack room up front?..we do..so is yours even smaller if you don;t have a tack room? thanks


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Yes I have the tack room up front in mine...and they do have a pony version it's even smaller!!! Not sure what would fit in there...minis??!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB

_That sucks HITS! Hopefully you can get it worked out._


----------



## kitten_Val

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Soooo got the trailer...my 14.1h pony is smashed in it!! Grrrrr!! She can't stand in the stall without having her butt on the wall and her head turned to the side! Ridiculous! not wide enough...anyone else have issues with these like that??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, ****...  I'm very sorry, Hoofprints! I guess the one I've seen at the Expo was a bigger model (as it definitely was comparable to other trailers around). I hope they'll let you to exchange it.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Ok well the good news here is that the Eclipse people are nice and they are making things right  They're going to let me exchange my slant load for a new straight load! I have to pay the difference of course (which is $2k) but the straight load has more room in the stalls than the slant and I got the one with the tack room. 

And they are expediting it so rather than taking 6 weeks to assemble it which is their usual time window for orders, they're taking care of mine first so it'll be finished by the end of next week! AND they're having one of their sales reps from this area make the 3 1/2 hour trip from their manufacturing facility up to me to trade them out. 

They've been very pleasant customer-service wise and I'm pleased they were so willing to make things right! I'll post pics of the new straight load and let everyone know how well my 14.1h pony fits THIS time!  Stay tuned!


----------



## garlicbunny

That is very good news Hoofprints! But I just wonder how many complaints they get on the size of the slants?? I mean come on...your horse is only 14.1 so i can only imagine they must get quite a few complaints on even a tad bit larger horses not fitting.. we haven't tried my gelding yet..pretty busy around here lately and our daughter graduates on saturday. Guess we should move on that very soon..thanks for letting us know..


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Let me know your experience! She said she fits her 15h horse in there fine but I'd believe it when I see it  although I have to say, my mare had a long and low headset so maybe that's part of the struggle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny

well they should be able to be comfortable and stretch out out a bit. I measured the distance from one side to the other and it is 7 foot. i have the tape measure to see how long dillon is in a natural position. I will keep you posted. 
Did they actually have to make a new trailer or can they make adjustments to make the same trailer into a straight? Just curious


----------



## garlicbunny

meant I have the tape measure in my vehicle and will measure him today if i get time. looking at the inside of the trailer in the first stall it does look pretty small....


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

The straight load is longer and the one I want has a tack room so they do have to build another one, which is fine with me as long as it's got longer stalls 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny

Well I knew it. My horse does not fit! We had to open the window so we could scooch his rump in to shut the partition. he had his head and part of his neck out the window. It also seems claustrophobic in there with the solid walls and he began to get ansy after a few seconds so out he came. Will call the sales rep after I get home this afternoon and see what he says. I just can't understand a horse trailer not fitting a regular size horse. I measured Dillon in height and turns out he is 15.1, not huge by any means.

Any advice Hoofrpints on how to handle this? BTW love the ramp!

Did you notice the flaw with the back window opening and the top of the dutch door on that side? You can't let the back stall door down if you want to travel with the dutch doors open! Will let you know what I find out.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

garlicbunny said:


> Well I knew it. My horse does not fit! We had to open the window so we could scooch his rump in to shut the partition. he had his head and part of his neck out the window. It also seems claustrophobic in there with the solid walls and he began to get ansy after a few seconds so out he came. Will call the sales rep after I get home this afternoon and see what he says. I just can't understand a horse trailer not fitting a regular size horse. I measured Dillon in height and turns out he is 15.1, not huge by any means.
> 
> Any advice Hoofrpints on how to handle this? BTW love the ramp!
> 
> Did you notice the flaw with the back window opening and the top of the dutch door on that side? You can't let the back stall door down if you want to travel with the dutch doors open! Will let you know what I find out.


WOW please do tell them about that! Call the manufacturer, not the dealership - I think they need to know! The girl's name there is Danielle, she's been really nice and I'm sure they'd want the feedback to improve esp since they're a new name in the industry.

I'm not sure about the flaw you mentioned, but now I'm going to have to go look at the photos again because you've got me curious!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I'm looking at the photos but I guess without being there to move the dutch doors around, I can't tell what you're referring to. I do want to travel with the dutch doors open though, so please let me know!!


----------



## garlicbunny

I think I may have a few pictures if you want me to send you one. Probably don;t have to worry about the windows in the straight load because they are further up I assume. Will have to check the website. PM me if you want me to send pic's. Actually the dutch door overlaps by a few inches so you cant secure the door to the trailer with the window dropped down. Still a nice trailer though, just not enough room. 
Did you send any pic's or did they just take your word for it.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

garlicbunny said:


> I think I may have a few pictures if you want me to send you one. Probably don;t have to worry about the windows in the straight load because they are further up I assume. Will have to check the website. PM me if you want me to send pic's. Actually the dutch door overlaps by a few inches so you cant secure the door to the trailer with the window dropped down. Still a nice trailer though, just not enough room.
> 
> Did you send any pic's or did they just take your word for it.


yeah send me some pics if you get a chance, thanks! And they just took my word for it...and my mare is 14.1, so trust me Danielle will believe you! :wink:


----------



## garlicbunny

did you call customer support from the website?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Yeah it was a 614 number
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I'm paying the extra $2k for the straight load that has a tack room and they're building it this week and having their akron rep drive it up and trade me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny

ok thanks, just got off the phone with Danielle, and you are right she is very nice and is going to talk to Randy and the rep (whom we liked very much) and will getting back with me to look at options. She talked about a longer slant or a straight load with tack rooms, I also mentioned converting the straight into the slant.. She will call back later today to discuss with us. She knows about the window/dutch door and says that this particular trailer is an entry level trailer to keep the price down. My hubby and I are ok with spending a bit more for a suitable trailer. 
It is good to talk to someone with the same problems and is a great company for being so helpful and very nice to work with!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

garlicbunny said:


> ok thanks, just got off the phone with Danielle, and you are right she is very nice and is going to talk to Randy and the rep (whom we liked very much) and will getting back with me to look at options. She talked about a longer slant or a straight load with tack rooms, I also mentioned converting the straight into the slant.. She will call back later today to discuss with us. She knows about the window/dutch door and says that this particular trailer is an entry level trailer to keep the price down. My hubby and I are ok with spending a bit more for a suitable trailer.
> It is good to talk to someone with the same problems and is a great company for being so helpful and very nice to work with!


So which is the "entry level" straight load trailer that has the dutch door flaw? This is the one they're making for me...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh I see what you're saying! Yeah my new one's going to be straight load with dressing room, so the back 2 windows don't drop down anyway, they slide. Just the front 2 drop down which is really nice


----------



## garlicbunny

It doesn't show that they drop on the front two, but why would they drop anyways, the horses cant look out of them. Is there a reason you ended up picking the straight load over the bigger slant? We are trying to decide if we want another slant or if we should go with the straight. Our dealer called us and you are sure right, they are very willing and happy to please us. They really do not show measurement of how long the bigger slants are or how the length compares with the straight load. I am going to do a search on straight load vs slant so we can make a smart decision. For us it will only be a $300.00 difference between the two, both with a ramp. Did you get the ramp? They know about the dutch door window, Danielle mentioned that you can still drop the window if you only open one door.haha..oh well don't have to worry about that now. We do have to return ours though and pick up the new one (about a week) ourselves. Did you find the front slant seemed kind of claustraphbic (sp?).


----------



## garlicbunny

You might want to check the windows, the drawing shows and says the front windows slide.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh well if they slide that's fine...like you said the horse can't look out anyway  

I'm going from the 2 horse slant for $6995 step up with tack room to the 2 horse straight loss with ramp and dressing room for $8995. Straight load I know is longer because from chest to butt bar is about the length of wall to wall on the slant but then they obviously have the area in front to hang their head over. 

My mare has a low set head so for her even though she's 14.1, longer is better 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny

yep, got ya...we have decided on the straight load, same as yours for the same reason...more room and the slant load they wouldn't have any contact with other horse and just seemed so clastorph..like i said before. The drop down windows are extra though unless you go with the deluxe, we are going to find out how much more to get just the front 2 drop down.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Let me know!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny

My husband looked at options and if I remeber they were 243.00 per window. That's alot for 2 windows, do you think it might be too much air or does it sound like a good idea? Not sure if we will go that route or not, depends on the final amount we will have to pay already. Of course I will let you know. We are going to look at a horse tomorrow (for hubby) and I am pretty sure he plans on making a phone call to the rep also. We will have to return ours though and bring the new one home on the return trip


----------



## garlicbunny

there are 3 window on each side, one is on each side where they hang their heads, that is the one that would be nice if it is dropped.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

What dealer are you going through by the way?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Aww darn it won't be ready this week now  They have good reason though - their rep from my area had a seizure this week!! So obviously they aren't going to have him trailering right now! 8( 

So it's lookin like next week I might be able to finally fit 2 horses into my trailer


----------



## garlicbunny

that is sad about your rep, hope they are ok! You could go get it yourself?.

Dan ordered ours a couple nights ago, it will be ready not this weekend, but the following weekend. We did get extra tie hooks on both sides and the drop down windows on the front..both sides. Our rep is Bruce Ridenour..it should be Ridemour.haha

Anyways time will go fast...now if we can just find the right horse for my hubby...exhausting..


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

How much extra did the drop downs cost u?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny

$372.75 including tax


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Hmmm I'm thinking about that myself...can the horses stick their noses out those at all? Basically trying to figure out if it's worth paying it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny

don't know if they could stick their heads out or not.. I would guess if they did it wouldn't be much. I was just thinking the airflow would be so much better. Why don't you contact the company and ask? let me know if you do.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I may just do that, I'll let u know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny

so did you call yet Hoofprints? Are you getting your trailer on time. We have a horse to pickup in Tiffen and ours is supposed to be ready on sat. Hubby will email to find out for sure tomorrow. Otherwise we will have to wait until next weekend.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

They're bringing it today  I'll send pics with my mare in it so we can see the size difference...crossing my fingers and toes that it's as large as they say it is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Can't wait to see photos of the new trailer.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I'll stick my mare in it tonight and take some to show size!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

BTW through this entire thing, Eclipse has been nothing short of fantastic with the customer service! I'm very satisfied with them in that area! I spoke with Danielle, one of the owners, and she's about the nicest person you'll ever meet. She went into detail with me on how they started the company 5 or 6 years ago, can't remember whether she said 2005 or 2006. She talked to me about how all of their pieces interlock for safety, their frame is in hot dipped galvanized steel also for safety. Her husband who started building these has worked in the past for Schooner, Sundowner, and there was another one she mentioned that I couldn't remember, and for a big local trailer dealership around here called Leonard Trailer. So they really know what they're doing at Eclipse, which is obviously nice to know with an up and coming brand!

She told me about a customer who came to her with a testimonial...they had been in an accident while trailering 2 of their horses, they swerved onto the median which happened to be a ditch on the highway they were on, and the trailer actually rolled! The front got banged up but the frame was still completely squared, didn't move at all and get this...the horses walked away without a scratch once they could right the trailer and take the ramp off to get them out!!! Amazing...it makes me feel much better about buying all aluminum because I know some people who stick with steel only because a lot of other aluminum trailers basically explode apart in an accident.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

From what you posted their prices seem reasonable too. 

Hopefully they can figure out what is going on with their slant loads not being big enough for a pony so they do not have more problems (with other customers) in the future.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Yes, the prices are like that because of the way their assembly line can work (and because their facility is small, so they have very little overhead I'm guessing, there's no show room or anything like that). They said because of the way they build them, basically they have their base models and they build up from there, but they don't have like 30 models like some of the others do. So they can keep their costs a lot lower. 

Also I forgot to mention she said they use airplane grade aluminum (again for safety, it's stronger than your run of the mill aluminum)...it may make their all aluminum trailers a tad heavier than some others, but theirs is much stronger grade aluminum than most (if not ALL) of the competitors.


----------



## garlicbunny

looking forward to the pic's! Did you end up with the drop down windows. Hoping ours will be ready saturday like they said so we are driving from east of Dayton to 11 miles from the company to Ridenoir Ford dealership in West Liberty then up to Tiffin to pick up our new mare, then back down to east of Dayton all in one day! Looking forward to it though, much more fun than horse searching.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I LOVE THE NEW STRAIGHT LOAD!!!!!!!! ***squeals***  it is SO much bigger than the slant!! Sandie fits and has plenty of extra room! That's more like it! Here are some pics I took today after it arrived!

Butt shot! 









Ramp up...









A look into the dressing room 









This is looking through the window in the dressing room out into the stall area of the trailer...









Sandie catching some air  And no we didn't get the dropdown windows, but with doors on both sides, it's got some serious air flow!!









Sandie likes it 









Side view of the non-dressing room side:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh and just to show the space -- this is the area behind her butt between her butt and the butt bar...she's got plenty of room!


----------



## kmdstar

Awesome, congrats!  I got an Eclipse trailer in April and really love it!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Wow, it looks lovely! Congratulations.


----------



## garlicbunny

Looks GREAT Hoofprints. That is a pic of our trailer except we didn;t get the window in between the tack room and stalls. Your horse even looks like our new mare. Dan sent an email to see for sure if ours will be ready by sat am.

Have you always put bedding in your trailers? Glad you are happy with it, sure does seem to have lots of room!


----------



## kitten_Val

Looks very nice! Congrats!

P.S. I was thinking about Eclipse slant and I'm glad I decided not to go with it reading about all frustration you went through.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Garlic yes I've always put bedding down..those mats can get slippery when they pee in there! And it just helps soak stuff up so easier for clean up 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beauandme

Buckcherry said:


> I can tell you i Just recently purchased one and I love it. Mine it the straight load but my horse has at least a foot behind his butt and a couple feet above his head. And he's a 16 hand TB. ONly thing I dont like is it doesnt have a tack room which I opted out of because they were more expensive. But it does have a big area in front of my horse where the escape door is and there are saddle racks and bridle hooks there. At first I thought that would be dangerous but we did a test run with no horse and put all the tack in there and nothing slides. THis is the trailer I have
> Eclipse Aluminum Trailers 2011 2 Horse Trailer Horse Trailer for sale at Cox Trailer Sales, Inc.


 
i just went to him and I thought his prices we high. I wasnt impressed. 

I went here instead. www.TrailerEnterprises.com

Got a similar trailer better deal.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Here's the only downside to my new trailer...it's a lot bigger and therefore a lot HEAVIER  My poor little F150 is going to be eating up the gas worse than ever now! The first one, the little slant load, was about 2,700 lbs and I guess this one is closer to 3,500!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Glad to see you got the new trailer. Sandie looks very happy in there. Bet that dressing room won't stay that tidy for long! Congrats on your new ride.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Lol no puck, I doubt it will! but I'm a bit of a neat freak so I may end up vacuuming it out every weekend


----------



## equiniphile

Lovely trailer! Lol, I bet you get better mileage than us...our Hemi engine only gets 8.7 m/g with Lenox's fat butt in our two-horse. :lol:


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Lol no puck, I doubt it will! but I'm a bit of a neat freak so I may end up vacuuming it out every weekend


Yeah, me too. The mess got to me yesterday, and I ended up doing a thorough cleaning when we got back from our lesson.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

equiniphile said:


> Lovely trailer! Lol, I bet you get better mileage than us...our Hemi engine only gets 8.7 m/g with Lenox's fat butt in our two-horse. :lol:


Ouch!! I have an F150 V8 4x4 with a 5.4L engine and tracked the mileage today with my 1,000 lb mare and a friend's 1,200 lb gelding in the trailer and got 10.4 mpg...not too bad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

That's not bad at all! I love our truck, but man, does it eat gas like nobody's business. Without the trailer, we only get 11 m/g.


----------



## kitten_Val

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Garlic yes I've always put bedding down..those mats can get slippery when they pee in there! And it just helps soak stuff up so easier for clean up
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Does your mare pee there? It's funny, but when both my mares realize they are going on ride, first thing they try to do is spread the legs and pee and then poo before getting on trailer.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Yes she pees in there...and this past weekend the gelding that was in there with her did too, lots of wet bedding I scraped out  that's why I like shavings!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val

Sounds like a mess. Yeah, you better keep lots there! Lol!


----------

